# My restoration



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

I followed the instructions for posting pictures but I am not sure why it shows up as links and not the actual picture.

Sorry


----------



## mattmunz (Dec 17, 2013)

Here ya go:


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Keep us posted looks like you got some work ahead


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks like a good skiff, good opportunity to do it right and make it something really solid and functional. It would be really easy to put a nice custom non skid on there when you're done also.


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

I ground on it for about an hour this morning trying to get it ready for another piece of ply. It seems that the plywood extends under the back seats. I can't get it out without taking out the whole area. I am considering leaving it in and cutting the new piece flush with the back seats. The portion of the seat is only the last 6 inches or so towards the middle of each seat. What are others thoughts on this?


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

Got it cleaned up in the back.









Got the gelcoat ground out arouns the area to be repaired.









Got new marine grade plywood cut to fit.


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Lookin good. Are you going to make a little bilge area in the back?


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

The plan for now is to mount a bilge pump to the hull in the back.


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

i put a layer of 1.5oz CSM on the bottom of the plywood and then put it in place with some thickened epoxy to glue it down.  

I didn"t have enough weight so I ended up standing in the boat for about 30 min to get it to sit as flat as possible.

















After that set for about an hour I put more thicked epoxy in the cracks and put down a layer of 1.5oz CSM. Followed by a second layer around the perimeter.









Here it is all wet out.  Hopefully tomorrow morning it will be solid as a rock.


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

I started on my console.  I went against advise I had gotten from others and laid the glass on the outside of the can.  I could not find a trashcan that was the demensions I liked but I found one with the right shape.  So what I am going to attempt to due is make several "clam shells" using the trash can and then assemble them to a final shape.

Here is the first shell after I wet out the glass.

















Here are two shells.  They need to be trimmed to final demensions.  I also want to make it taller so I am going to attempt to add a portion of two more shells to the bottom.









After i have the shape I want I will lay several more layers of CSM on top of it.  I will also glass in a piece of marine plywood for the top.  Maybe a piece for the bottom, I am not sure yet.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks good to me can't wait for the final version


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the console come together.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice work so far
haha I spotted those M.R.E. boxes instantly


----------



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

looking good...


----------

